

U.S. Court Grants Order to Wipe Pirate Sites from the Internet - doctorshady
https://torrentfreak.com/u-s-court-wants-search-engines-remove-pirate-sites-140818/

======
sabbatic13
Nice. When lawsuits are directed _against_ the content giants, she's all for
the letter of the law and due process:[http://www.wired.com/2008/03/riaa-
racketeeri/](http://www.wired.com/2008/03/riaa-racketeeri/)

I feel so much better knowing that such intelligent sexagenarians are helping
hollywood control the internet.

